# New Khaki Campbell Ducklings!



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are the new Khaki Campbell ducklings! We bought 11 from TSC.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

These were born to be models hildar.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

what will their vocation be MG ?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm thinking AVON models, but they want to be on the cover of all the major chicken magazines like BYC. I think we may have to settle for the cover girl of Happy Hen Treats.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

MaransGuy said:


> I'm thinking AVON models, but they want to be on the cover of all the major chicken magazines like BYC. I think we may have to settle for the cover girl of Happy Hen Treats.


they can be on the sign for the new

Ducks R Us store in your area


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll let them know and see what they think.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The one with the cocked head and coy look on his face is going to be a Calvin Klein underwear model I think. Or a Chippendale. Depending on how fancy his footwork is.

Also, the are adorable. There are few things on this earth that rival ducklings for cuteness.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Feire!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures of the ducklings! I'm thinking we have more than just Khaki Campbells. You can see in the pictures that I have 3 that look completely different. Their feet is a different color too. What do y'all think?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is an updated picture. They have shot up like weeds!  BTW, they completely tore up my goldfish pond. They're lucky we didn't have duck for dinner. I have to re-do it completely now!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Those three odd ones out look like blue Swedish!

I'd be pretty tempted to have duck dinner as well after that. Did they eat the fish or just make a big mess of the pond?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

They just tore everything up, but the fish, lol.  Your right though, they are Blue Swedish. I'm not sure about one of them, but two of them are for sure.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Well that's good they didn't go after the fish! 

You're just going to have to build them their own pond now


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, we got them a pool, but we had a chick drown in it so we stopped filling it up. I did finish their pen today though. Now they won't be messing up the chicks pen, lol.


----------

